
Ask HN: Do people read the commenter's name before reading the comments? - juzffoo
Do people actually read the name of the commenter before proceeding to the comments? I never usually check the commenter&#x27;s name unless someone mentions something about the commenter in the comment it self. Because of that, I know very few commenters on by their handle name, few like, pg, pc, tender_love and few more like patio11, surely not more than 10. Is that just me or how most everyone else here? Sorry, if this question sound silly, this question has occurred to me few times now, and unfortunately I dont have anyone around me who is a regular on hn to clarify :).
======
corobo
Honestly not really. At least not until I've read the comment and wonder who
wrote it.

With exception for green names because they stand out

~~~
juzffoo
Again, I have noticed the green names, but never understood the significance
until I saw this comment and decided to look up. Green names are when the
account is less than 2 weeks old! Now I know ;)

